# Our bowhunt video



## Ieatshrooms (Sep 19, 2019)

I posted in a LFTS about my friend coming up from Illinois and shooting a dandy tom. This is the video.


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

You did well on the camera!! That was just typical MI turkey hunting all the way around. Always fun to team up. So tough to kill them with archery equipment, eh?

I feel like celebrating with a Monster right now.


----------

